# Chiesa: anche la Roma interessata



## admin (6 Settembre 2020)

Secondo quanto riportato da La Nazione, su Federico Chiesa ci sarebbe anche la Roma a caccia di rinforzi in attacco.

La posizione del Milan... QUI -) https://www.milanworld.net/chiesa-secca-smentita-del-milan-vt93669.html


----------



## Kayl (6 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da La Nazione, su Federico Chiesa ci sarebbe anche la Roma a caccia di rinforzi in attacco.
> 
> La posizione del Milan... QUI -) https://www.milanworld.net/chiesa-secca-smentita-del-milan-vt93669.html



Certo, la Roma col 3-5-2 e che pure se giocasse con gli esterni d'attacco ha già preso Pedro e che ha tipo 70-80 milioni da investire per rifare mezza squadra va a investire su Chiesa, molto credibile.


----------



## LukeLike (6 Settembre 2020)

Ahahahah


----------

